

Common MySQL Queries - thikonom
http://www.artfulsoftware.com/infotree/queries.php

======
kyriakos
Good resource. I remember a similar list of real world data structures
represented in a relational database table schemas. I can't seem to find it,
if anyone knows what I'm talking about please post it!

------
fields
This seems quite useful!

